# Angel - image transfer



## Jazz (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you all for taking the time to post comments. I will attempt to do the same.  I'm just taking some time to read the rules and get a feel for the forums and how to comment.

Here are three versions of the same image.  First, a drum scan of the original 35mm transparency, followed by two 4x5 transfers on Arches paper.  Should I just exclude the original shot in the future and only post the transfers, or is the original helpful for comparison?


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2006)

oooo! This last one looks like a dry lift! No one does those! :cheer:

Okay, enough of my excitement.  I'm looking at it carefully and it seems more likely you scratched off the emulsion *just so*. 

You can post any way you want to, Jazz. It's fun to see the original shot, but it does involve extra time/effort on your part, so it's always your call.  

I love your straight transfer, too, btw. Beautifully done.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 29, 2006)

Terri - Ha. You nailed it the first time. It's a (mostly) dry lift.  After doing those for a while, there isn't enough wine in the city to ease my headache.

(no scratching- just scanned the way it came out)


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2006)

Jazz said:


> Terri - Ha. You nailed it the first time. It's a (mostly) dry lift. After doing those for a while, there isn't enough wine in the city to ease my headache.
> 
> (no scratching- just scanned the way it came out)


Really? Well, Go Me.  On second look I didn't think you could possibly have gotten that lucky around the face, but you did. :thumbup: Great job. 

I agree, I've only done a handful of them and after awhile.....the need for wine does kick in strong, doesn't it?


----------



## Jazz (Dec 29, 2006)

<<< ... I didn't think you could possibly have gotten that lucky around the face, but you did. >>>

Woohoo!    Hey, I'll take luck any time I can get it.

Actually, you're not gonna believe this, but I was trying to retain the hilites and quartertones (the face) and lose the shadows, after noticing that the face was completely surrounded by deep shadow.  I hoped the face would transfer like that, and to help it along I patted down the paper with paper towels 'til it was much drier than usual.  Well, you know what they say, if you want to make God laugh, tell him your plans.  I beat my head against the wall for a while until it worked.


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2006)

It's impressive work.  They have such a unique look to them but do require a different approach, so kudos again for a job well done.


----------

